# My New Boy!



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

A picture I took during some step-up training and hand association. He isn't hand tame, but we are making great progress! As you can see he's very calm here, but only moments before his crest was sky high. I'm hoping he will be willing to step up onto my finger from the inside of his cage soon too. Right now I just have to stick to when he decides to venture outside. 

He's a pretty pied, 6 months old as of a few days ago. I've had him for a little over one week.  My little Howl.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww how nice! Enjoy him (her)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What a great tiel!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, so cute!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute! I wish you many happy years together! ^^


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

How darling! Such a sweet little face.


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you. <3 I adore him!


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

No wonder, he's adorable!


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

So cute! He looks very much like my little Coyote, who is also a dirty faced pied with a kick-*** grey streak on the front of his crest just like Howl's. LOVE HIM


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

CloudySkies said:


> So cute! He looks very much like my little Coyote, who is also a dirty faced pied with a kick-*** grey streak on the front of his crest just like Howl's. LOVE HIM


Hahaha! His mixed-coloured crest is part of what drew me to him! It's the prettiest sight when standing up. Thank you!!! Coyote sounds awesome.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

What a cutie! Welcome to the dirty pied club (I made that just now) :lol:


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh yay! Another kick-*** grey front grey streak 'tiel! I'm totally down for a club.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new boy*

He is so cute! I love that sweet little face. To me,'tiels always look like they have a half-smile on their face. Enjoy your little friend!


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

Yay! Dirty Pied Club! Haha I love that term "dirty". I've never seen a tiel with a freckled face before Howl. Glad to know I've met a couple more! 


Yes cockatiels have the cutest beak shape in my opinion. When you get them at just the right angle they look like the happiest birds alive.


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

He looks so cute! Good luck with the training.


----------

